# 2.8 V6 engine swap questions ?? !!



## oldazvwnut (Sep 2, 2010)

*2.8 12 valve V6 engine swap questions ?? !!*

I have a 2.8 12 valve V6 A6. that is in need of a rebuild. The car is sweet and still looks sharpe but she's smokin real bad. I was wondering if anyone knew if a 3.0 or 3.2 V6 block had the same configuration ( oil drainage & coolant passages from head to block ) as the 2.8. This would make for a smooth transition engine swap. I'm even willing to retain the 2.8 heads in order to simplify this proccess because low end torque is really what I'm most interested in plus i would'nt need to bother will exhaust manifold issues and realignment. I,ve done swaps on numerious 4 cylender VW's in the past,so I know a 2.0 block will bolt up to a 1.7or 1.8 head, but the V6 is a new animal to me. Compounding the problem there just aren't enough 2.8 or 3.0 V6 in the local junk yards to get a good look to see if this is even doable. If there were I would not need to post this question. Any serious help woud be appreciated.


----------



## edgy (May 16, 2006)

You can't swap heads between 30v and 12v engines, sorry.


----------



## Wheelin (Oct 25, 2010)

Are you sure you're talking about a VR engine (first gen 12 valves, second 24 with the 2.8's.)? The V6 2.8, 3.0, 3.2, all have 30 valves.


----------

